# Bob Sykes



## fisher63b (Jan 26, 2014)

Been at the Bob Sykes gb side for an hour fishing for sheepshead with fiddler crabs and shrimp haven't had a bite neither has anyone else since I been here. Hope you guys have some better luck


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

Fiddler crabs were the only bait catching sheepies at Ft. Pickins yesterday.


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

haulinboat said:


> Fiddler crabs were the only bait catching sheepies at Ft. Pickins yesterday.


Do all bait shops carry Fidlers now? I don't want to be on a witch hunt trying to find them, since its that time of year to sell out.


----------



## fisher63b (Jan 26, 2014)

Gulf Coast bait and tackle usually has them and Outcast on Barrancas had a bunch


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

Call and ask the bait shop you plan to stop by, get there early or ya could always catch your own. Gulf Breeze bait and tackle should have them.


----------



## Lingfisher613 (Nov 12, 2013)

GBBT almost always have fiddlers, and so does outcast every time i stop by and check they always have them. so goodluck finding some and kill some sheepies!


----------

